# wendtii- brown where in place in tank.



## xinnix (Jan 25, 2005)

I just got a goup of Wendi- brown and some chain sword from a friend in the mail. I have a large space (about 1 square foot) in a 30 gallon long tank 36X12X13 (long wide tall) lighting, 90 watts, Co2 injected 27ppm. Substrate natural pea gravel, Fertilizers used Flourish, excel, trace, comprehensive, KNO3 when needed I try to keep Nitrates at 10 to 20 ppm FE when needed plus home made root tabs
Other plants in the tank are 1 large Amazon Sword, Java fern and tropical sunset. I removed red ludwugia and hornwort to make room for the new plants.
I am soaking the chain fern and Wendi- brown in the tank to acclimate them. How would you recommend planting the Wendi- brown and the chain fern. I was thinking of putting the crypt about 4 inches from the back wall and 6 inches from the side wall. I was then going to place Chane furn in the foreground about 4 inches from the front of the tank. 
Does this sound okay. I am assuming the crypt will grow taller than the fern.
Any suggestions or input is welcome
Thanks


----------

